# Eddy Curry?



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

According to the Bulls board, Paxson will consider sign and trade offers. Shouldn't Ferry oughta maybe get in on this action?

Sign and Trade Z for a Signed and traded Eddy?

Verejao, Martynas, Gooden, Curry--that's the 4/5 rotation for the next decade, no?

Then you just have to focus on getting a guy who can shoot with Lebron from the outside.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

curry sux, z is still better and doesnt have heart issues


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Bulls won't do it and Eddy doesn't suck.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ferry wants Z to stay in Cleveland. Ferry also said Z has been working out in Cleveland everyday and people expect him to return (if Z plays elsewhere, it's going to shock Ferry).


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

The main reason why I'm not sure about Z is his Defense...Curry's D isn't that much better, but does have a lot of upside, as opposed to an aging Z,who has a lot of downside... :biggrin: 

No seriously, if Z was to be lost, I'd want a center that is almost (or as good) as good offensively, along with being a very good defender. Curry fills the first requirement, but not the second.


Therefore, I would rather keep Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Nothing against Curry but i'd rather keep Z also.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Im 6'3 and could average more than 5 rebounds a game


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Im 6'3 and could average more than 5 rebounds a game


Jason Kidd is 6'4", and adjusted for equal minutes, averaged *more* rebounds per game than Eddy Curry did last season. Yup.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

EHL said:


> Jason Kidd is 6'4", and adjusted for equal minutes, averaged *more* rebounds per game than Eddy Curry did last season. Yup.


What's sad is that Eddy Curry is wide, huge and very athletic for his size. He also has a 7'7 wingspan. It's truly a wonder how he can't grab rebounds. 

Regardless, if the Cavs end up with Curry, their defense will be terrible for years, unless they have a top notch defender like Chandler next to him in the frontcourt. With LeBron and Curry in the frontcourt on defense, it would take a 1st or 2nd team calibur defender at power forward to balance it out and make them a decent defensive team. 

That's why I'm glad teams are chasing Curry around. As a Bulls fan, I would choose Chandler in a heartbeat if I had to choose between him and Eddy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> What's sad is that Eddy Curry is wide, huge and very athletic for his size. He also has a 7'7 wingspan. It's truly a wonder how he can't grab rebounds.
> 
> Regardless, if the Cavs end up with Curry, their defense will be terrible for years, unless they have a top notch defender like Chandler next to him in the frontcourt.



His name is Anderson Verejao. Anderson isn't quite as good off the ball blocking shots as Chandler yet. But he's better getting steals. And he plays better on the ball defense. When he and Lebron are out on the floor together harassing people, it's steal city USA.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> That's why I'm glad teams are chasing Curry around. As a Bulls fan, I would choose Chandler in a heartbeat if I had to choose between him and Eddy.


Why not have both? I think it's dumb that the Bulls would let Curry go. We saw in the playoffs what the lack of a real scorer did to the team. Having Curry and Gordon puts the Bulls on a scary level. Just having one of them, makes them first round exit machines.

And Chandler didn't do **** in the playoffs except for get a bunch of fouls. I'm less sold on him than Curry. Chandler has yet to prove he can be a starter in this league, while Curry for all of his problems has been the Bulls starting center for a few years now.

If I were choosing who to keep, I'd keep Curry. Uber-athletic guys with bad hands are a dime a dozen. You could sign Stromile Swift and get a lot of what Chandler brings to the Bulls, maybe more offensively.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> What's sad is that Eddy Curry is wide, huge and very athletic for his size. He also has a 7'7 wingspan. It's truly a wonder how he can't grab rebounds.
> 
> Regardless, if the Cavs end up with Curry, their defense will be terrible for years, unless they have a top notch defender like Chandler next to him in the frontcourt. With LeBron and Curry in the frontcourt on defense, it would take a 1st or 2nd team calibur defender at power forward to balance it out and make them a decent defensive team.
> 
> That's why I'm glad teams are chasing Curry around. As a Bulls fan, I would choose Chandler in a heartbeat if I had to choose between him and Eddy.


Remember how weak the Bulls interior defense was in the playoffs against Washington with the absence of Curry, like you mentioned earlier, Eddy is wide, athletic, tall, and has a 7'7" wingspan. That makes him an intimidating defender just standing in the middle of the lane blocking things up. The Bulls gave up 38 points per a game in the paint. Thats a lot, thats not even including all the points off fouls inside the paint too. The Bulls are much better defensively with Curry than without, but that just might be because his other post men Davis, Harrington, and Reiner suck really hard at defense and Curry was just better than them.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> LeBron James can text-message Eddy Curry all he wants about the fun they might have as Cleveland Cavaliers teammates.
> 
> The Atlanta Hawks can promise Curry more shots than Dominique Wilkins used to take and enough money to live in Michael Vick's neighborhood.
> 
> ...


from Chicagosports.com


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Say what you want about Chandler, but he is an impact player. He is the next Ben Wallace, less strength but way more length and height. Ben Wallace also has very small hands, believe it or not. Chandler isn't far off from Ben Wallace, they are the same calibur player in my opinion, Chandler is just less discovered. Ben Wallace is a lot better than Eddy Curry right now. 

Curry has consistently been a glory stats player. Bulls have consistently, over 4 years, been a better team with him off the floor, and that's a hard stat to write off. It's also worth noting that the Bulls offense has been more efficient and effective with Curry off the floor. That's because he turns the ball over like no other and struggles to pass out of doubles. It's been like that from year 1 to year 4. Once again, hard to ignore. I'd like to have him on the Bulls, but not for as much money as people are suggesting. He is a guy who is better to have playing 25-30 minutes per game, as a scoring punch. He can score a lot of points in bunches, but then after he does that, you take him out and be happy with the great things he did in a small amount of time. If you leave him out there too long, he starts negating those good things at a rapid pace, because he has no idea how to adjust after defenses adjust. You don't pay those guys near max type money. It's good to have at your disposal, but not good to overpay. 

At this point, Chandler is quite a bit better than Curry. Curry has quite a bit more potential, but that's what people have been saying since they were 18 year old kids. They are 22 now, and Chandler still has way more positive impact. Contract time, and Curry is going to get paid more, but that's fine with me, as long as Chandler is back next season. If Curry is back too, great, I just hope that doesn't mean we overpayed for him. That would be a mistake.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

^Eddy has improved every year, and has added stuff to his game every year. Before he added post moves, this year he worked on defense more and got in better shape, this year I hope he focuses on rebounding during the offseason. He has steadily improved throughout his career, and should until he is around 25 in my opinion. While Chandler on the other hand hasn't improved much since he has gotten in the league, but has added back strength to stay healthy. In my opinion, if you let Eddy walk, the Bulls are going to be stuck in the lottery cycle....again. Then if they let Tyson walk, they are going back to the lottery cycle......again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddy Curry is the perfect big man to put with James.
The fact that he doesn't rebound that great doesn't matter so long as he boxes out his man, because Lebron and Gooden and Verejao can more than take care of rebounding.

But on offense, Eddy has some of the best hands in the game, and he is at his best catching on the move and finishing. The Bulls oftentimes had problems getting the ball into Eddy, but that won't be a problem with Lebron who is a better passer than anyone on the Bulls and big enough to get the pass over defenders.

The more I think about this the more I like it.

Imagine having a center who isn't going to drop the ball or blow layups when Lebron passes it to him?

If the Cavs get Curry, and get Redd or Allen, plus Daniels, then Lebron could average a triple double next year. The rebounds will be there, the passing options will be there. His points will probably drop to around 20ppg but on a high high percentage. And most importantly the Cavs would have probably the most electric offense in the east.

The fact that Lebron and Eddy already have good chemistry is just bonus.

I'm excited about this. I hope the Bulls can get Z and Pavlovic off of the Cavs though for it, because I still like the Bulls, and I think Z and Pavlovic will make the Bulls a title contender next year, if Deng, Gordon and Hinrich continue to improve.

Z is the perfect center to play with Tyson Chandler and the Bulls perimeter players.


----------

